# Ferral female question.



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey there everyone!
A week ago, I started feeding a female ferral in our condo complex. She has had a litter of kittens, (not that she would ever show me where ).
I was wondering what my chances of her bringing her kittens around to eat if I were to keep feeding her? 
I want to try to catch the lot of them (her included), and bring them to a no kill shelter where they would have a chance of being adopted. 
Since I have started feeding her, she will sit by my sliding door and wait for me to come out with her food. When I start to prepare it for her, she will rub up against my legs, and will try to "steal" some of the food from the can. 
(I have been mixing canned food, kitten milk and hard food together for her).
Is this the correct combination? She was so skinny after giving birth that she looked starved. 
I really don't know a lot about ferrals, and I really want to help this little girl out. 
I rescued a kitten last August because some kids were being cruel to it, and I would really hate to see something like what they did happen to "Snowy" or to any of her kittens. 
I have already tried following her to see where her kittens might be but, she's a smart cookie, and I'm sure that she went out of her way to avoid her nesting place. :roll: I haven't given up hope though. :wink: 
Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A truly feral cat would not rub against your legs. I think this little girl has been strayed or got lost when in heat. I'm sure she'll bring the kittens when they're ready to eat out of a dish. In fact, if you can provide a sheltered and safe place for her and the kittens, she might bring them now, so that they're near the food. My guess is that she might even come in the house for her food. Of course, you don't know if she's had her shots, and she probably has worms and fleas from living on her own. 

The food sounds great. If you mix the wet and the dry food, the only disadvantage is that if will go bad quickly. However, I'm sure you're being careful about that. The milk could give her diarrhea, so you'll have to watch for her stool, if you can. 

Thank you for taking care of this little family.  Please keep us informed of your progress. The best of luck!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeanie, I appreciate the advice. 
I have been feeding her only enough for what she can handle in one feeding at a time. She will come around twice a day now, so I know that she is getting a good belly full each time. She has improved in her appearance already. She looks more lively, and cleaner. She is all white, and I know at least one of the males that "got" her. The kittens should be adorable if they have the colour and markings of the male. Then again, they would probably be adorable any way. 
My husband is hoping that I don't find the kittens, because he knows that as soon as I do, and when he sees them, then we will have another however many cats as our own. :lol: He's such a suck when it comes to little critters.

Today I also noticed another female in our back yard who also looks pregnant. The two females do not get along, and I can understand why. Snowy is just trying to protect what she considers belongs to her and her kittens, and the other one is just trying to get enough so that she and her unborn kittens can to survive. Unfortunately, when Snowy comes around, the other one isn't far behind. If I try to feed the second one seperately, Snowy will purposely go to the second dish and start to eat from it as well. 
Any suggestions on this issue? I would like to help out the second one as well, and if at all possible, would like to catch her before she has her kittens. 
Thanks again. 

Cat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor babies.  I would place the other one's food in a totally different place, at a totally different time. Get her used to eating at the same time daily. You could then camouflage a trap, and hide. It would be great if you could get her before the kittens are born. Then they'll be born is a safe place. Here's a link for you.

http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php 

There are other links at the top of this forum that might be helpful to you. Good luck!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just to let you know, I have finally found where "Snowy" has had her kittens. 
Now I just need to figure out how to get to the kittens. (They are under someones back steps). I am hoping that if I am able to get her kittens, that she will follow me back to my place, and will stay in an enclosed area that I have set up for her and her little ones. Since I am the only one that is feeding her on a daily basis, I was thinking that being safe and fed, she might just stay at my place. 
Is it asking too much to hope that she will allow me to handle the kittens if she decides to stay? I am hoping that if she does, that it will help to socialize them somewhat, so that they can then be placed for adoption. 
Any suggestions as to how to go about getting the kittens from under the steps without losing an arm or two? 
Thanks in advance for any advice. 

Cat. 

P.S. It's funny, she knew that I was following her because she would stop, turn, and look at me. Yet, she continued to go right to the spot where her kittens are. Is this her way of saying that she trusts me enough to let me know their location, or is it wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had this sort of situation, but the cat was not truly feral. The kittens were in a woodpile. I took one and put it in a nice bed with food nearby, and mother cat brought all the rest. 

You could wear leather gloves and a long winter coat to reach in. Try to do it when Snowballs' not there, of course. She will have to leave to go eat or urinate, so handle the kittens as much as you can. 

Lots of luck! I so hope this works.  If Snowball is a stray, I think she'll be grateful.


----------

